# ACP exam scenario



## slipp102 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am studying for my EMR ACP exam coming up in a week and am totally have a brain fart regarding stay and stabilize. I can't remember how it changes my sequence from a load and go. so I state that I am going to stay and stabilize then do I just continue on with my with the sequence like a load and go but I'm still on scene? when do I state I'm putting the Pt. in the ambulance and rolling to the hospital to give my patch. Hope this makes sense. any help would be awesome.

p.s searched but could find anything regarding this so if there is a thread or topic about this I apologize


----------



## cprted (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm in BC, but our EMR is accepted by ACP.

Think of "Stay and Play" vs "Load and Go."  Is your patient unstable?  Do they meet the "Rapid Transport Criteria?"  At the end of your Primary, you need to verbalize your transport decision and why you're making that decision.  If you're deciding the patient is unstable, on the cot and away we go.  History, Vitals (q5), Head to Toe, Treatment, Protocols, all done in the car.  If your patient is stable, all your secondary and vitals (q15) are done on scene and transport after all treatment/stabilization is complete.

Obviously, things in the real world work a little differently, but this is the classroom style they're looking for on your exam.


----------



## slipp102 (Nov 9, 2013)

hey thanks alot the second i started to read your reply it came back to me. Thanks alot for the help


----------

